# Speedsolving League 2 2023



## gsingh (Wednesday at 7:55 PM)

Speedsolving League 2 2023​
*Events:*
3x3, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Square 1, Megaminx, 3BLD, Clock

*Dates:*
February 1-25, 2023

*Qualification:*
None.

*Registration:*
Google Form (Closes January 31)

*Website:*
Link

*Competitors:*
Link

*Once you have registered, please say so in this thread.*
Comp will begin on Feb 1 and end on Feb 25.
If anyone wants to help organize, PM me!

More information here


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Wednesday at 7:59 PM)

Maybe this will motivate me to start practicing 3BLD again lol


----------



## Cuber987 (Wednesday at 8:05 PM)

I registered


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Wednesday at 8:39 PM)

I registered! Also I am doing all events I accidentally submitted 2 forms because I clicked 3bld twice and submitted without realizing that it wasn't checked. I am doing all events.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Wednesday at 8:40 PM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Maybe this will motivate me to start practicing 3BLD again lol


Same


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Wednesday at 9:31 PM)

Clock time


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Wednesday at 9:43 PM)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Clock time


Do you use no-flip or the regular method?


----------



## cubenerd74 (Wednesday at 11:27 PM)

Why isn't 3x3 in the registration form?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Thursday at 12:18 AM)

There's no 3x3 at this comp. Looking forward to BLD, been practicing lately.

Edit: nvm thx @gsingh


----------



## gsingh (Thursday at 12:35 AM)

cubenerd74 said:


> Why isn't 3x3 in the registration form?


I did add 3x3, so idk why it isn't there anymore. I'll fix that.


baseballjello67 said:


> There's no 3x3 at this comp. Looking forward to BLD, been practicing lately.


Yes there is.


----------



## gsingh (Thursday at 1:12 AM)

gsingh said:


> I did add 3x3, so idk why it isn't there anymore. I'll fix that.
> 
> Yes there is.


Fixed


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Thursday at 2:35 AM)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Do you use no-flip or the regular method?


I know flip, some form of noflip, and I recently learned 7-Simul (though I’m not good at it yet).


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 3:20 AM)

gsingh said:


> Speedsolving League 2 2023​
> *Events:*
> 3x3, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Square 1, Megaminx, 3BLD, Clock
> 
> ...


registered, guaranteed 3x3 last place for me!


----------



## sDLfj (Thursday at 3:54 PM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> registered, guaranteed 3x3 last place for me!


I don't know, I'll give you some competition, lol.

I'm waiting to register to see if I can learn 3BLD in a couple weeks (probably not, but there's a chance).


----------



## d--- (Thursday at 10:12 PM)

sDLfj said:


> I don't know, I'll give you some competition, lol.
> 
> I'm waiting to register to see if I can learn 3BLD in a couple weeks (probably not, but there's a chance).


Registered

No way, I'll thrash you both


----------



## theviru (Friday at 9:29 AM)

I registerd for this comp...


----------



## cubenerd74 (Friday at 9:40 AM)

I'm in


----------

